# install sportster in a mazda5



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi I just purchased a Mazda5 Minivan and I am trying to find out if there is good place to mount my sportster radio. I had a Ford Focus and used a window mount that worked great, but the Mazda5 windshield is to far away to use it.

Thanks, for your help.


----------



## tubbyaz (Apr 24, 2002)

>>>Hi I just purchased a Mazda5 Minivan and I am trying to find out if there is good place to mount my sportster radio. I had a Ford Focus and used a window mount that worked great, but the Mazda5 windshield is to far away to use it.

I purchased an SR088 made by www.arkon.com. It's a 15" long flexible gooseneck that mounts to your car seat anchor bolt. Simply loosen the bolt, slip the mount underneath, and then attach your Sportster mount (it's what I have) to the other end of the arm. Adjust to face where you want it, and ziptie the cords to the arm.

http://www.arkon.com/xm_mount.php
Yeah, it says XM, but the mounts have the standard 4-bolt pattern that XM adopted (and Sirius quickly followed).

I bought mine from Yahoo Shopping for less than the $29.95 they list.


----------

